# Karl Urban should be Mitch Rapp



## billc (Oct 23, 2010)

I just came back from seeing the movie Red.  I know they are casting the first movie based on the Vince Flynn novels about Mitch Rapp, a C.I.A. trained assasin who kills terrorists.  I have to say that Karl Urban would be a perfect Mitch Rapp.  Urban played an agent assigned to get Bruce Willis.  I thought to myself, he is the guy for the role.  He is about the right age, he looks the way Mitch Rapp is described and he has a real intensity about him.  I have to wonder, Bonventura is the guy producing the Flynn movie, I think, so maybe he already knows about Karl Urban.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 24, 2010)

He's a little too pretty


----------



## billc (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you seen the movie "Red" yet?   I saw him and thought, this is Mitch Rapp.  Especially when he kicks out the stool in his first few scenes.


----------

